# last project-oldboatguy beam engine



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 25, 2009)

this engine has actually been done for a couple months but i just havent got around to posting it. its more or less built to the prints posted on this forum exept 2x print size( some pages are missing ). i havent really made any attempt to clean up the machine marks and probably never will since weve moved on to another project, it looks ok though. its running on about 5-10psi air in the video.




























[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usfa33oTH4M[/ame]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Usfa33oTH4M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Usfa33oTH4M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


thats about as slow as it will go if any of you decide to build this engine i recomend a heavier flywheel, lighter conecting rod or more counterweight and a more presice method of adjusting the timing


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks great, 
You have been holding out for how long? before showing this off.
-B-


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 26, 2009)

This engine looks really extra very good! 

The vid ran out before it had settled down at its' slowest speed, but it seemed to be running down pretty well. Again, it's a great looking engine. Good work on the large upright. Great looking angular transitions.
Thanks for the pics and video.

Dean


----------



## ariz (Oct 26, 2009)

hammer as you know (because we exchanged a couple of emails) this is the same engine that I built and for which I won the POM sometime ago

BUT, your bild is very more well done IMHO :bow: :bow: :bow:

perhaps building it in 2X has made the things a little easier (mine was 1,5X), anyway I like it very much
it runs really well on low pressure, unlike mine
now I understand because: my counterweight is made of titanium (light material), flywheel of aluminium (light too), so all the work of the engine is left to the pressure

many many compliments, and thanks for showing it!!!


----------



## Artie (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah... yeah .... yeah.... too nice... great job folks.... is it just me ot are these damn things hypnotic? I could just stare at it operating slowly all day...... nice. :bow:


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautifule job Hammer. With these two fine examples, this one is getting higher on the build list here. Thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 26, 2009)

Hm yes. Artie said it well...these kinds of engines are hypnotic. Nice job.


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 26, 2009)

deanofid that is about as slow as it goes, with the no lap valve the timing has to be perfect or the intake will start before top dead center and it stops itself, with the 8-32 eccentric rod 1/2 of a tread either way will make it early either on the up stroke or the downstroke a turnbuckle of an afair for more precise adjustment would correct this but as i said ive moved on, the first 98% of a project is easier than the last 2% at least it is for me anyway

yes ariz making it bigger than print scale made it somewhat easier, were building on a big bridgeport clone and a 13X40" lathe so building it to plan scale would have been possible but not for me. i also prefer the larger anyway. a very nice engine you have also.

thank you for your compliments everyone


----------

